

Chapter 22 (Nondeterminism) of Paul Graham's _On Lisp_ -- in C - jimwise
http://github.com/jimwise/shared/tree/master/nondeterminism/

======
jimwise
For what it's worth, this is a quick hack done in two train rides, but it does
try to be correct, and relatively general. Let me know what you think...

